# URGENT HELP PLS..CPU is restarting continuosly????



## Pravas (Dec 24, 2011)

Hello everybody, So here's the problem I'm facing lately. Whenever I switch on my PC (CPU)..it restarts automatically like a car refusing to start in a cold weather. And the thing is that it restarts without booting(beep) sound. And when I hear the beep sound it means that my system will start normally.

By the way I opened my CPU today and attached and detached every component to fix this problem...but failed 

If anyone has any idea about this..please help me out...


----------



## fz8975 (Dec 24, 2011)

CPU might be overheating..due to cooler malfunction..

try applying some thermal paste


----------



## Nipun (Dec 24, 2011)

Your PC configuration btw.


----------



## Pravas (Dec 24, 2011)

Thanks for quick Reply Guys

@FZ8975  I already applied thermal paste today, and in case if my CPU overheats it actually beeps and shows a warning onscreen. 

@Nipun My Configuration is as follows

Proccesor  Intel 6400 2.13Ghz
Ram  3GB
HDD  320 Gb
MB   Asus P5B Deluxe Wifi
GFX  9800GT
OS   Win 7 64bit
DVD  Sony
SMPS 440W


----------



## rahulmax (Dec 24, 2011)

Open the case , take out the GPU, connect the cable to onboard vga and then try. 

if it doesn't work, 

take out one of the ram module and then try .


----------



## Pravas (Dec 24, 2011)

@Rahul, I don't have Onboard VGA but I'll Definitely consider your suggestion...

I have my pc running now, so don't want to test is just now...cuz once off I might have to face the hassle...


----------



## Nipun (Dec 24, 2011)

Which 440W PSU?
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/power-supply-cabinets-mods/104472-basic-guide-right-power-supply.html
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/power-sup...89-power-supply-blacklist-thread-newbies.html


----------



## ArjunKiller (Dec 24, 2011)

You don't have Onboard VGA ? Check properly for a blue VGA port just like you have on the graphics card.


----------



## Pravas (Dec 24, 2011)

@Nipun.. I know my PSU is not the true compatible one but it has been doing the job, I'm planning for a switch but not just now...

Thanks for the Supplied thread links..

@ArjunKiller..I'm pretty sure I don't have a VGA port...


----------



## fz8975 (Dec 24, 2011)

i am quite sure its the PSU....


----------



## thetechfreak (Dec 24, 2011)

Try using a friends power supply or alternatively use yours in a friends rig.  would recommend you to get a FSP Saga II 400W @Rs.1900


----------



## ArjunKiller (Dec 24, 2011)

Sorry, I just checked that on their website. Do what thetechfreak said.


----------



## Pravas (Dec 24, 2011)

Ohkey thanks everybody for the help.......guess it's high time to change the PSU..


----------



## topgear (Dec 25, 2011)

^^ check the mem modules 1 by one and lost by slot with memtest app first.


----------



## gcbeldar (Dec 25, 2011)

Any Display on Screen ?
if Yes, then Are able to go in SETUP ?
if YES, Enter SETUP and Monitor Temp in BIOS.
Assuming MB+CPU+RAM+GPU is working, analysis further may be problem with MB


----------



## coderunknown (Dec 25, 2011)

same problem as mine just the setup is completely different. things to check: 
1. ram error. mem test.
2. proccy overheating.
3. gpu overheating.
4. as you don't have on board graphics, if problem occurs again it'll be quite a headache to find its source. most likely GPU. do a google search with board's name about restart problem.
5. can be the HDD failing.


----------



## Yugal Hinduja (Dec 26, 2011)

Do one thing.
In BIOS, go to temperature section,
Here may be ther's a temperature at which system automaticaly restarts.
Check that temperature, wether that temp. falls within the critical temperature or overheat temperature or not
maybe your critical temp is very high than restart temperature.
that's why system is restarting before attaining that critical temperature.


----------



## Pravas (Dec 26, 2011)

@topgear I've already check my memory module, there's no problem with it....

@gcbeldar I'm not able to go that far....it restarts before that...

@Sam thanks man, I checked all that...

@yugal hinduja Yup I forgot to cneck that, but only if my system goes that far before restart....


But I guess the PSU is the culprit, cuz yesterday I tried running the PC, and it worked fine for an hour or so and then started restarting again....
So I turned of my pc only to realize that something as burning....
At once I opened up my PSU and found that one of its capacitor would have bursted if didn't had pulled it out on the right time..cuz it was already melted.....

So guys suggest me some good PSU....I've no idea which one is good.....My cofiguration is posted above and I've once been suggested Corsair's VX450 at another thread.....need more option pls....


----------



## Yugal Hinduja (Dec 26, 2011)

FSP SAGA II 500W
It will cost you 2.2k
Corsair vx430v2 will cost you around 2.5k 
Both have efficiency greater than 80%
both have almost same features.
but corsair is still costly.
I will recommend FSP saga ii 500W


----------



## guru_urug (Dec 26, 2011)

State your Budget for PSU
2.2k - FSP SAGA II 500W
2.35k - Corsair cx430 V2
2.6k - Seasonic S12II 430 430W
3k- Tagan Stonerock 500W
3.4k - SeaSonic S12II 520
3.65k - Corsair 600CXV2
4k - Corsair GS600


----------



## Pravas (Dec 26, 2011)

Yugal Hinduja said:


> FSP SAGA II 500W
> It will cost you 2.2k
> Corsair vx430v2 will cost you around 2.5k
> Both have efficiency greater than 80%
> ...



Thanks, heard a lot about these two, but my question is which one will  be value for money to power my 9800 gt 1Gb???
And then again I heard from someone that Saga doesn't have replacement warranty...whereas corsair has.....

Btw is it Corsair cx430v2 or vx430v2?? How is vx 450?? Is it worth investing in that as of now or should I stick to 430 version...

I've no plans to upgrade.........




> State your Budget for PSU
> 2.2k - FSP SAGA II 500W
> 2.35k - Corsair cx430 V2
> 2.6k - Seasonic S12II 430 430W
> ...



wow thanks for the prices, it's always nice to have options....


----------



## Nipun (Dec 26, 2011)

^^ FSP Saga II 500W carries 5 year warranty...


----------



## coderunknown (Dec 26, 2011)

Nipun said:


> ^^ FSP Saga II 500W carries 5 year warranty...



who said you that? Saga II series carries only 2yr warranty.


----------



## topgear (Dec 27, 2011)

Pravas said:


> Thanks, heard a lot about these two, but my question is which one will  be value for money to power my 9800 gt 1Gb???
> And then again I heard from someone that Saga doesn't have replacement warranty...whereas corsair has.....
> 
> Btw is it Corsair cx430v2 or vx430v2?? How is vx 450?? Is it worth investing in that as of now or should I stick to 430 version...



VX450 was a PSU from corsair but now it's EOLed - priced around ~3.5k.

getting corsair CX430v2 makes more sense just by paying 100-200 bucks more for 3 years of warranty or you can opt for CX500v2 @ 2.9k


----------



## Yugal Hinduja (Dec 27, 2011)

The nvidia Website says for 9800GT the minimum system power requirement is 400w
NVIDIA GeForce 9800 GT: supercharge your graphics horsepower with this GPU at the perfect price and performance combination.
In specifications it is mentioned.
So FSP SAGA II 500W is more than sufficient, as we know it's efficiency is greater than 80%.
Also corsair cx430v2 can be used, but why to spend Rs 300 more if both the products are almost similar and both are sufficient for our application.
So FSP SAGA II 500 can be purchased instead of corsair.


----------



## topgear (Dec 28, 2011)

^^ Corsair offers 1 year extra warranty for that 200 bucks - so it's worth spending the extra money


----------



## Pravas (Dec 28, 2011)

@yugal Hinduja & topgear,
I might pick up SAGA II because it is 500w.... 
Is my thinkin right???


----------



## Yugal Hinduja (Dec 28, 2011)

usually in smps the power outuput is not equal to that mentioned.
But FSP, corsair they produce high quality products.
they have efficiency greater than 80%, means you will get more than 80% of 500W.
And that's good. So better pick up FSP SAGA II 500W (my choice)
If you go for one extra year warranty (corsair gives 3 year warranty, FSP gives 2 year)
choose corsair.
Also they say corsair has underrated its smps, its max power is upto 490W (430W mentioned + 60W )
I read this in forum.


----------



## guru_urug (Dec 28, 2011)

@Yugal A good quality 80 rated 500W will be capable of producing 500W no matter what. 80 efficiency doesnt mean 80% of the rated power(here 500W) It means how efficient the power supply is at converting the drawn power from the wall socket to stable power to the system. Suppose the System requires 450W and the efficiency of the PSU at that load and temperature is 82% then it means that it is actually drawing 548.78W from the wall socket, thats why a good PSU helps to save on power bills as it consumes lesser power from wall socket.

@OP its upto you, both the saga II and corsair cx430v2 are good PSUs. and yes the saga II is a true 500W but the corsair one is also capable of providing well above 430W. Corsair has more warranty and better build quality. The FSP does probably give you a little more headroom with power, but its not a lot more. I wouldnt run anything above a HD 6850 on both of the PSUs. NOTE: The cables of the FSP PSU are short...if you have a bottom mounted PSU get the corsair one.


----------



## Yugal Hinduja (Dec 28, 2011)

@guru
Nice explanation man, I wasn't aware of this. Thanks for correcting my statement.


----------



## Pravas (Dec 28, 2011)

Hey guys, is the packing of corsaircx430 v2 is same as it is shown on websites....I mean the grey color box?
Cuz I went to get the corsair's cx430v2 today, and nowhere I found the product. They were showing the older version I guess..where it was mentioned cx430uk .....
Should I consider that or opt for something else... BTW FSP SagaII 500 was unable too.....
Please help me out of this situation...


----------



## Nipun (Dec 28, 2011)

Pravas said:


> Hey guys, is the packing of corsaircx430 v2 is same as it is shown on websites....I mean the grey color box?
> Cuz I went to get the corsair's cx430v2 today, and nowhere I found the product. They were showing the older version I guess..where it was mentioned cx430uk .....
> Should I consider that or opt for something else... BTW FSP SagaII 500 was unable too.....
> Please help me out of this situation...


You're in which city? Try visiting better shops..


----------



## aloodum (Dec 28, 2011)

topgear said:


> VX450 was a PSU from corsair but now it's EOLed - priced around ~3.5k.
> 
> getting corsair CX430v2 makes more sense just by paying 100-200 bucks more for 3 years of warranty or you can opt for CX500v2 @ 2.9k



Please...CX series is basically a very budget smps...Its rated for lower temps and there is a quite some o/p ripples/fluctations as temos increase.

I`d say pay a lil more and go for the GS 600...Though not truely in the same league as the VX550, but still a very viable solution over the CX....
its used to retail for 3.8 to 4k about 6-8months back...


----------



## Pravas (Dec 28, 2011)

Nipun said:


> You're in which city? Try visiting better shops..



I'm from Hyderabad...dunno why it's not available....I'll check one more place tomorrow.....any more suggestion/options rhat are good and easily available..?


----------



## aloodum (Dec 28, 2011)

^^ Pravass..A good investment ina good smps never harms anybody...
Stick with the corsair..the VX450 was the seetest of em all..but since EOLED..and the VX550 quite pricey, i`d suggest a GS600...

Though it may seem like an overkill, that extra muscle aint gonna harm in the long term...for tomorrow you may want a bigger badder HW setup..why buy a smps with borderline sufficiency...>Also Corsairs have very good resale value

The build quality is just awesome and backed by a no questions asked RMA service thats prompt and very helpful.

Stay away from CM extreme series(they still around?)..anthing but extreme...

Tagan is good but there is still some confusion over warranty..some sell with 2years, some with 1 year...


----------



## Pravas (Dec 29, 2011)

aloodum said:


> ^^ Pravass..A good investment ina good smps never harms anybody...
> Stick with the corsair..the VX450 was the seetest of em all..but since EOLED..and the VX550 quite pricey, i`d suggest a GS600...
> 
> Though it may seem like an overkill, that extra muscle aint gonna harm in the long term...for tomorrow you may want a bigger badder HW setup..why buy a smps with borderline sufficiency...>Also Corsairs have very good resale value
> ...



What you said is truth, but I've no plans for upgrading atleast now.... So looking for SMPS's around 2300, please help me out in that range..


----------



## Yugal Hinduja (Dec 29, 2011)

can you purchase online?
Here are the links
FSP Saga II 500W Power Supply - TheITWares

CORSAIR Builder Series CX430 V2 430W ATX12V v2.3 80 PLUS Certified Active PFC Power Supply


----------



## Pravas (Dec 29, 2011)

Thanks Everybody...Managed to get the Corsair CX430 V2......Let's hope it help me on a long run 

@ Everyone...I guess after replacing the SMPS my PC is heating more than usual...what could be the cause??


----------



## coderunknown (Dec 30, 2011)

do you have bottom mounted PSU type cabinet or top? the fan should pull in air & throws it out through the grill. maybe your system don't have enough intake fans or side grills are covered.


----------



## Pravas (Dec 30, 2011)

^^ Thanks Solved......

Actually I interchanged the HDD SATA wire with the DVD ROM's (cuz for some reason my HDD was heating up too high) and adjusted the fan...


----------



## topgear (Dec 31, 2011)

^^ interchanging sata data/power cable has nothing to do anything with temps but adjusting fan can reduce temps though.

BTW, Congrats on the purchase of the new PSU


----------



## Pravas (Dec 31, 2011)

Yeah, I don't know about interchanging the wires..just did it cuz was confused... 

Thanks you all were helpful....


----------

